
Ask HN: Learning Ruby on Rails in 2015 - Pranz
RoR seems like a good fit for many usecases and I would like to learn it. I have _some_ experience with programming webapps with django and node, but not very much. So I ask you experienced web developers, what is the best way to learn RoR to a professional level today?
======
rubydoggy
I think both reading and watching tutorials. one best resource i followed is
Mackenziechild youtube channel. Also michael hart tutorial is great resource
to move on.

